# dog flatulence!



## donswish (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi,
I feeding my dog on james wellbeloved and always have, hes a two year old boston, However the wind has become a big problem! its constant and more of a problem when he stays with a dog carer.
what can i change it too? ive tried adding a teaspoon of the ash you can buy but found this was unsucessfull.
A while ago i ran out of food and grabbed a bag of that harringtons he seemed better on that perhaps because the pieces where smaller? but ive since read it s not a particulary good food.
So i need to change but to something hopefully as good as james wellbeloved any ideas? thanks


----------



## donswish (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi was thinking about the barf diet do any of your dogs suffer with wind on this? thanks


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Dont know if you have a Pets at Home near you but their Wainwrights is quite good and will save you a pound or too.

My son has a vizsla and had wind/runny pooh probs with her on JWB. Swopped her to wainwrights and she has been fine ever since.

Only other suggestion is perhaps change him to a fish JWB if he isnt on it already, that tends to be a bit more sensitive.
Hope you manage to find something that sorts his wind.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Since JWB were taken over by the makers of pedigree/bakers etc I've seen increasing threads like this. Sadly JWB ain't what it used to be.

Skinners (duck and rice or lamb and rice), Arden grange, fish4dogs, natural dog food company - all great foods varying in price.

Novak had god awful gas when on JWB lol


----------



## donswish (Sep 13, 2010)

hi yes did consider wainwrights , might give it ago. dont know what the main cause of it is though so i guess its trial and error. Thanks


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Could he be anxious or worried about anything? Have you always had the carer or is it a recent change? May be it's a change in routine?
Unless you can think of anything I guess it will be a process of elimination and food is a good place to start.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Holly had a serious wind problem  but she eats that fast I dont know why we bother putting in her dish  we have found since giveing her food dry for tea & wet for breakfast she is alot better :thumbup:


----------



## pennym3 (Sep 14, 2010)

Dear All, following on the same thread. My bull-terrier has had a very "delicate" tummy all his life - it goes in stages and I've never found anything to stop him blowing the roof off the house, partly because he is a very fussy eater - some days he'll eat - some days he won't. I think it knows best but I remember hearing something about charcoal being good for windy problems - can anyone confirm or deny this? I really don't want to go down the whole changing his diet to try this and that as he's so fussy anyway. Thanks very much.


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

i found on JWB my dog was gassey...... brought him off it and he's a lot better also found that walking him more helps no end


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Adding a spoonful of natural yoghurt can also help, but i think its often a sign that something in the food is upsetting their digestion. My dogs seem to get wind problems/soft poops on chicken based dry foods and i've found Throp does better with potato rather than rice, its very much trial and error as what suits one dog might not suit another.


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

I tried Ted on JWB wet pouches before i found Wainwrights... Dear lord the smell was disgusting! Soon got rid of those!


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

donswish said:


> hi yes did consider wainwrights , might give it ago. dont know what the main cause of it is though so i guess its trial and error. Thanks


Trial and error is the only way to find the right food for *your *dog. There are lots of great foods out there, all varying in price and ingredients, but what suits one dog may just not suit yours.

Some dogs don't do so well on chicken based foods and some are better with potato rather than rice, there are so many variables that unless you go through a strict elimination diet it is hard to nail down the exact cause. Try something else like Wainrights or Skinners, but give them at least a month to settle into the new food and see how he does.


----------



## donswish (Sep 13, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Could he be anxious or worried about anything? Have you always had the carer or is it a recent change? May be it's a change in routine?
> Unless you can think of anything I guess it will be a process of elimination and food is a good place to start.


Hi thanks hes not worse with the carer its just more of a problem because we are used to it lol! sometimes its worse than others.
hes always had jwb but think its time for a change, we have tried the yogurt and the charcoal but no luck , will try maybe skinners ,
cant seem to find anymore info on net .
thanks


----------



## hol (Sep 3, 2010)

Is there any kind of canine equivalent to yakult? or are the bacteria in dog's gut the same as human? My girl has always had bad wind, we've tried various foods but nothing makes a difference.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

charcoal tablets can help


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Maybe try putting some water in it, so he's not taking in so much air.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Alf had really bad wind on Arden Grange (maize). Since being totally cereal free, (fish4dogs and wainwrights salmon are potatoe based) theres not been much of a problem. 
As you're already on JWB I noticed in Pets at Home the other day, that they've brought out a cereal free feed. Might be worth a try for you.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

If you contact them they will send you samples

Skinners Dog Food | Home

Natural Premium Dog Food & Cat Food From Arden Grange Arden Grange lamb and rice is on offer at petplanet at the moment £25 for 15kg bag free delivery £29.99 or over.

Good place to buy if spending £39 or more for free delivery ( i stock up on wormers/ toys ) 
Vet | Hills Prescription Diet | Pet Meds | Frontline | Royal Canin | Feliway | Drontal | Hills Science Plan| Vet UK


----------



## donswish (Sep 13, 2010)

bird said:


> Alf had really bad wind on Arden Grange (maize). Since being totally cereal free, (fish4dogs and wainwrights salmon are potatoe based) theres not been much of a problem.
> As you're already on JWB I noticed in Pets at Home the other day, that they've brought out a cereal free feed. Might be worth a try for you.


hi the cearel free sound like its worth a try, is fish for dogs and wainrights salmon still dry food?


----------

